# Dealing with IBS-D in school



## lovehart10

Im 13 years old and in secondary/high school my ibs started about 2 years ago it wasn't really bad at first i would just have a small attack once every few weeks and after doctors and more doctors and every medication under the sun i was diagnosed with ibs i have tried virtually every diet and meds and the blatantly said there is not much more we can do and sent me on my way all while this was happening my IBS had skyrocketed and i spent most of all mornings on the loo and having bad attacks 3-5 x a week to the point i would be in the school loo,s or at home in the toilet for hours at school i just had to say i had been sick ro get sent home because i was so embarrassed until the point where they didn't believe me anymore ! , my parents were supportive at home but they dont really understand ,to add on the pressure i started a new school, although i have friends no one i could even begin to tell about it , none of my old friends knew either This makes it really awkward when I'm constantly saying i cant go out or on sleepovers or come round but lately school had been hard for me with IBS i take Imodium , (on prescription) but i cant just randomly disappear and reappear a few hours later with no explanation at school .i think really i just need to know if anyone else is going through the same thing, Its ruining my life!


----------



## lizzygrace34

I too have this problem, you're not alone. My bowels run my life; missing school, not going to friends houses, not eating, avoiding eating out, hating road trips, spending hours on end on the toilet, etc... I will forever be missing the two hours after lunch period because something in my 4 item lunch gave me a stomach ache. I am very uncomfortable staying over at friends houses because face it, who would want to go to another persons house just to end up stuck in their bathroom the whole time. Same thing with going out to eat, see the trend? I'm a home pooper... Road trips scare the living day lights out of me. The worst thing in the world is being stuck in the middle of nowhere when your insides are trying to claw their way out of you. I'm a gymnast so I have practice three days a week. Most people eat before practice, but not me. I have to starve myself for the hours I work before the practice and during the practice until I get home to eat something that will make me end up on the toilet anyways. I don't gain a lot of weight because everything I eat goes right through me, and I exercise all the time. My friends do know and they just kind of laugh it off I guess. I think my ibs started about 3 years ago, in 6th grade. I'm pretty sure the anxiety of the transition from elementary school to middle school is what triggered it. My nerves and anxiety internalize instead of being showed in normal ways. I do not take any medication, nor am I on any diets right now.... I have tried eliminating gluten and dairy, but that didn't really work. So I too am stuck as a prisoner to my bowels.


----------



## jolyajones

so sad dear. good decision to leave IBS. this type os school a made.......


----------



## becks521

yo I totally feel y'all... I'm 16 and I haven't been to school in weeks hahaha. I'm failing all my classes and on top of my IBS I have severe depression and generalized anxiety disorder. I'm on Zoloft and it doesn't help. Nothing helps. Just know that you're not alone


----------



## Revolutionforlove

I can relate IBS has made things so difficult...and awkward! I know how you're feeling because I feel it too. No matter how long I've lived with IBS, it still never gets any easier. I have some good friends and a great boyfriend but they don't understand because I haven't told them. The school doesn't get it either and refuse to send me home because they think I should just 'soldier on' so I get how you feel with that too. One thing I will say is don't give up the things you love - I gave up horse riding after 9 years of doing it just because of the condition and I still regret it every day.


----------



## TheJuniorFF

bubblegirl808 said:


> I can relate to you all so much.. Ibs-d has ruined my life. I cannot go out, I can't see friends, I'm almost always in severe pain, and I'm always home. I am exausted of feeling sick all the time. I can't do this anymore. At school, I go d around 2-4 times a day. Ever since I started taking align, I've been getting harder stool around twice a day. I've tried everything for some relief and doctors are no help. Can someone please give me any advice? Thank you


I usually carry my antispasmatic medication with me at all times, along with any sort of pain reliever I have, even though it barrely touches it it's still a good thing to know I still have something that might be able to knock it down a little. All I can stay is really stick to your GI and work with your doctor to find a good set of medications that will help, it took me 6 years to get on medications that finally helped mine, so just keep trying. I would recommend obtaining some sort of note from your GI that says you should not be limited to the restroom, over in PA most of the teachers aren't as understanding and will take away your grade because of it.


----------



## Antoinette98

It's so hard


----------



## Mariahcookie

I feel your pain. My whole school day would consist of me running off to the bathroom or just being in fear all day. I eventually transfered to an online school, but now i just feel like i hid from my problems because i'm in fear of if it'll happen when i get a job or start college. There was no one i could tell either, and the nurse at my school hated me. It may feel like you are alone, but so many people are going through this. I know it sucks


----------



## vickylovesims

Revolutionforlove said:


> I can relate IBS has made things so difficult...and awkward! I know how you're feeling because I feel it too. No matter how long I've lived with IBS, it still never gets any easier. I have some good friends and a great boyfriend but they don't understand because I haven't told them. The school doesn't get it either and refuse to send me home because they think I should just 'soldier on' so I get how you feel with that too. One thing I will say is don't give up the things you love - I gave up horse riding after 9 years of doing it just because of the condition and I still regret it every day.


I hate when people without IBS make judgments about how you should deal with your pain. Honestly, it's like having a stomach bug every single day. School adminstrators, teachers, and school nurses take off when they get stomach cramps and diarrhea/constipation. If we did that, we'd never be in school! When we say our symptoms are worsened by external factors (like when I get one of those nasty stomach bugs on top of my IBS!), we mean it. We push ourselves every day - there's no way for them to know how exhausting that is.


----------



## Unknown Identity

vickylovesims said:


> I hate when people without IBS make judgments about how you should deal with your pain. Honestly, it's like having a stomach bug every single day. School adminstrators, teachers, and school nurses take off when they get stomach cramps and diarrhea/constipation. If we did that, we'd never be in school! When we say our symptoms are worsened by external factors (like when I get one of those nasty stomach bugs on top of my IBS!), we mean it. We push ourselves every day - there's no way for them to know how exhausting that is.


----------



## Unknown Identity

This is so beautifully written. If teachers could just try to be in our shoes for a day they'd be in tears. What do they think, we want to go to the bathroom 3 times a period? We want to be bloated in the few clothes that fit our stomachs anymore? That we want to miss material that we probably can't even remember because this is what we have to deal with? I have been so close to telling my teacher off when they say "well... You shouldn't miss this" or "can you wait a little?"


----------



## OkayThen

Yes....


----------



## OkayThen

Only instead of diarrhea I have constipation all the damn time. And it takes me sometimes 3 hours to poop. And it's the worst if I have to go at school. I have gotten tardies for pooping during passing time. I have a 4 minute passing time and for some reason Teachers think that 4 minutes is enough time to poop + get to a far away class (one that is floors away) and get all mad when I am late because I was pooping.


----------



## OkayThen

Oh and they always say "You should have gone during passing time!" Well you get mad if I use that time to poop. And do you just expect us to magically only have to go during that time.,


----------



## lenteux

Unknown Identity said:


> This is so beautifully written. If teachers could just try to be in our shoes for a day they'd be in tears. What do they think, we want to go to the bathroom 3 times a period? We want to be bloated in the few clothes that fit our stomachs anymore? That we want to miss material that we probably can't even remember because this is what we have to deal with? I have been so close to telling my teacher off when they say "well... You shouldn't miss this" or "can you wait a little?"


100% accurate !!!! PREACH


----------

